# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته میکروبیولوژی در کنکور93 (لطفا هرکی بلده راهنمایی کنه!)

## pure_love

دوستان عزیز لطفا کمکم کنید میدونید که وقت کمه!
دختر خالم رشتش تجربیه بخاطر یه سری مشکلات کنکور امسال کلا از دست داد!
نتیجه اولیه که اومد نگاه کرد رتبش 117117 شده بود! میخواست بدونه دانشگاه آزاد قبول میشه؟
خودش رشته میکروبیولوژی دوس داره بین دانشگاه های آزاد بوشهر،کازرون،شیراز میتونه بره رشته میکروبیولوژی؟دانشگاه آزاد قبول میشه؟
اصلا با این رتبش چه رشته هایی تو دانشگاه آزاد قبول میشه؟
بچه ها لطفا هرکی میدونه کمکم کنه وقت کمه
منتظرم
مرسی

----------


## pure_love

خب به نظرتون با رتبه 117117 چه رشته هایی تو دانشگاه آزاد (بوشهر ، کازرون ، شیراز) قبول میشه؟

----------


## pure_love

> داداش بستگی داره چه رشته ای بخوای


عزیز ببخشید بازم میگم فقط این دانشگاه ها میخواد بره ها : بوشهر ، کازرون ، شیراز
حالا استخدامیش بیخیال شیم با این رتبه تو دانشگاه ازاد میکروبیولوژی قبول میشه؟

----------

